# Simone Dinnerstein - The Berlin Concert



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A Telarc CD; cat. no. CD-80715
Bach: French Suite No. 5
Lasser: Twelve Variations on a Chorale by J.S. Bach
Beethoven: Pinao Sonata Op. 111

The Bach suite is enjoyable. The slow movements _are_ slow, but played 'with love'.

The Lasser (born 1963) work is interesting in concept and in the playing.

The Beethoven is the reason for this post. Dinnerstein reads/hears/plays this music with a different understanding of the state of mind of the composer than any other performance I have heard. For her, Beethoven has not yet reached an understanding of or with the Infinite; it's as if the epiphany that is Op. 106 has not occurred.

The majority opinion in my previous forum (RMCR) was not favorable to this interpretation. My own opinion is that it may be anachronistic, and it's unsettling, but it's well worth hearing.


----------

